# Viking by Union MFG in Toledo



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 7, 2019)

My most recent purchase and clean up. 
Ca. 1896 Viking built by Union MFG in Toledo, OH.
Amazing original paint specimen loaded to the gills with deluxe gear. Early Kelly adjustable bars, Brown leaf spring saddle, Star pedals with Sager toe clips, Morgan & Wright single tube tires and the most beautiful badge I’ve seen in my travels. 

Thanks @OldBikeGuy77 and his lovely wife and kids 































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Kato (Jan 7, 2019)

Holy Toledo...........now that's a killer score !!!!


----------



## Reesatheresa (Jan 7, 2019)

Looks beautiful! It was great to meet you and Cadillac!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 7, 2019)

Congratulations!
It’s a beautiful relic!


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 7, 2019)

Nicest Viking I’ve seen!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 7, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> Nicest Viking I’ve seen!!! Congrats!!




Thank you Bill and thank you for the original lit from the Corbett Archives


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 7, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Thank you Bill and thank you for the original lit from the Corbett Archives
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have more literature on the Viking but have to do some searching.  I’ll post when I find it.


----------



## Rambler (Jan 8, 2019)

Very unique detachable chain link, I've not seen that style before.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 8, 2019)

Rambler said:


> Very unique detachable chain link, I've not seen that style before.



I wanted to try and show that, I've got a couple chains that feature the same pivoting plate, when I absolutely can't find a master, I start to look for that link that is ever so slightly wider than the others.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi Jesse,
Nice bike! That saddle! Is the crankset 2 piece or three piece?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 8, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> Hi Jesse,
> Nice bike! That saddle! Is the crankset 2 piece or three piece?
> Thanks,
> Chris



Chris it is a two piece crank


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 21, 2019)

Found a bell at Butler that I had to mount and share, perfect for the Viking 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 21, 2019)

New Departure Dragon Bell in catalog from summer season of 1899.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 28, 2019)




----------

